# Jamis Dakar BAM 2



## CrashCanipe (Jan 12, 2004)

I've started doing more downhill biking after years of racing/riding cross country and am curious as to thoughts on a potential purchase. I live close to Mountain Creek - Diablo in New Jersey and they are selling their rental bikes. They have the 2010 Jamis Dakar BAM 2 (retail of ~$5,500) that they will be selling around $2,500. I've rented the bike and like it so that is not the issue. Just not sure regarding the value for a bike that has been used for the summer. They will be thoroughly checked out and have the factory warranty.

I have never bought a downhill bike before so I don't know if this is a fair price. Just looking for some reassurance before I make the investment. I don't want to hear someone is blowing these out for $2k next week!


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

I would be very wary of buying a bike that lived as a bike park rental. Those bikes will have seen the hardest life of any bike imaginable. It is good it carries a warranty though. I would make sure you test ride the bike, make sure all the parts work and look to be undamaged, and have the mechanic do the same. $2,500 is a steep price for a bike that was probably beat to death, but if it looks lightly ridden it might be ok.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

jamis has a good warrenty so if its still got it thats a good thing. if the bike looks pretty good i might get it but 2.5 is a kinda steep price.


----------



## dbnickles (Sep 15, 2005)

i didnt see the bikes this year but last years rentals all had very good parts on them and would jump all over them if you are able to pick the bike you want out of the line up


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

Don't do it.

a) That is too much for a bike that has been a rental

b) I broke my BAM 1 twice. And I don't even go very big. There are many reports of other Jamis frames failing. Yes they have decent warranty service but do you really want to have to use it?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I saw a BAM 2 on sale a few months back that was virtually mint for $1,800. Fox 40 and everything.

That's way overpriced.


----------



## Allmtnman (May 15, 2008)

Exactly. I was thinking about a jamis, but heard the stories on the chainstays. I really don't want that much downtime during what is allready a short enough biking season. If you still want one check out Jenson USA, thay have some smokin deales right now.


----------



## CrashCanipe (Jan 12, 2004)

Allmtnman said:


> Exactly. I was thinking about a jamis, but heard the stories on the chainstays. I really don't want that much downtime during what is allready a short enough biking season. If you still want one check out Jenson USA, thay have some smokin deales right now.


I saw that but they only have smalls and it is an '09 frame which had breaking issues. The 2010 frames have been strengthened and have had no issues.


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

CrashCanipe said:


> The 2010 frames have been strengthened and have had no issues.


I still would be wary given Jamis' history. Broken BAMs, Parkers, XLTs, etc. I've heard the "it's been strengthened" before. Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to hate on Jamis but I've had two and both have broken. And I know a couple others who have broken theirs.


----------

